# [d2vzw] How Are You Optimizing Your Battery Life For AOSP ROMs?



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Just as the title sounds. We all know that AOSP ROMs do not have anywhere near as good of battery life as Touchwiz. Obviously it will get better as development goes on, this is NOT a knock on the devs, I love you all. This is just a forum to bounce ideas around on how to optimize it on our end. The best kernel, governor, scheduler, clock settings, voltages, and any other power management ideas we come up with.

So let the ideas flow people. For example, I've found KT747 with Ktoonservative gets me great idle battery life, but when I'm using it it's still pretty bad.


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

i heard that there's a setting in the chrome browser that is broken and causes battery drain
under settings > development tools > disable tilt navigation

i can't back this up but my battery life is pretty good on cm10


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

invisiblek said:


> i heard that there's a setting in the chrome browser that is broken and causes battery drain
> under settings > development tools > disable tilt navigation
> 
> i can't back this up but my battery life is pretty good on cm10


hmm... gonna have to look into that, I use chrome constantly. I should also mention that I'm running AOKP JB.


----------



## jbzcar (Feb 3, 2012)

TenderloinShadow said:


> Just as the title sounds. We all know that AOSP ROMs do not have anywhere near as good of battery life as Touchwiz. Obviously it will get better as development goes on, this is NOT a knock on the devs, I love you all. This is just a forum to bounce ideas around on how to optimize it on our end. The best kernel, governor, scheduler, clock settings, voltages, and any other power management ideas we come up with.
> 
> So let the ideas flow people. For example, I've found KT747 with Ktoonservative gets me great idle battery life, but when I'm using it it's still pretty bad.


This is on AOKP with KT747 using ktoonservative/bfq and 96mhz min 1728mhz max.


----------



## xAirrick (Apr 8, 2012)

When I first fired up AOKP i noticed that google maps was eating up a lot of the battery (even though I wasn't using the maps, there is a service running in background). I disable the app and since then the battery has been good (2 days between charges).

My girlfriend has an S3 (stock AT&T) and the battery life isn't that good. (i think she has weak cell signal where she works, which causes higher battery drain).


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

jbzcar said:


> This is on AOKP with KT747 using ktoonservative/bfq and 96mhz min 1728mhz max.


Mother of god. You must have a strong 4G signal throughout. 4.5 hours has been my average @ stock speeds with Liquid Smooth. But could be better if I didn't run Fresh Leaves live wallpaper lol


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

DroidOnRoids said:


> Mother of god. You must have a strong 4G signal throughout. 4.5 hours has been my average @ stock speeds with Liquid Smooth. But could be better if I didn't run Fresh Leaves live wallpaper lol


Ok mine has never been that bad. Well, streaming video and things like that eat it up, but just web browsing I'll get a good 6-7 hours minimum.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

6 hours screen on??


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

Cm10 with LK is the same as TW for me battery wise.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

xAirrick said:


> When I first fired up AOKP i noticed that google maps was eating up a lot of the battery (even though I wasn't using the maps, there is a service running in background). I disable the app and since then the battery has been good (2 days between charges).
> 
> My girlfriend has an S3 (stock AT&T) and the battery life isn't that good. (i think she has weak cell signal where she works, which causes higher battery drain).


Easy fix and able to keep maps...go to settings and click on your Google account...now click on maps & latitude it will load location settings Open the top option which is location reporting and choose do not upgrade location and also turn off report from this device and also uncheck enable location history. Maps issue gone.


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

ImaComputa said:


> Cm10 with LK is the same as TW for me battery wise.


hmmm... that's two people so far who have said cm10 is great with battery. I love my AOKP tho... can anyone else chime in on this?


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Liquid / AOKP / CM10 all get similar battery life to me... they are all sharing the hardware commits anyways from CM. The only issue that might drive one ROM over another is bad code in the firmware itself like a memory leak or similar. But to me they all perform mostly the same.

I typically use my phone pretty lightly as I work and can't use my phone at work except on breaks for security reasons. At night I usually plug in at ~50% battery and 1.5/2 hours of screen time or so, and that's with me not really doing anything special. I use LTE everywhere but at home, and WIFI at home (mostly, although sometimes I forget and leave it on LTE at home) I don't have it underclocked, undervolted, haven't gotten down to managing apps, really anything of the sort.

For me I've noticed that actually being on 3G drives my battery down much faster than LTE - I would assume due to reception not being as strong as the LTE. At work on Saturdays I sit in a different area of the building that is very central and I lose my LTE and those days with similar usage to the rest of the week I usually plug in at night at ~25-30% battery.

When I had my old device I was a battery hound to see if I could make it last 3-4 days and I'm sure if I pushed it I could make it happen here (2 days 4 hours screen time or some such rubbish) but I've discovered something... I just don't care that much anymore







. It makes it ~19 hours fine (wake up at 3:30am and I'm usually in bed at ~10:30 PM) with extra juice left over, and I charge it every night, so that works for me.


----------



## Droosh (Jun 15, 2011)

I have great battery life. FWIW, I use LeanKernel with the latest CM10 nightly. Interactive governor, SIO scheduler. 192 min at 850mV and 1728 max at 1200mV. It also deep sleeps like a baby. GPU is slightly overclocked.

Check deep sleep with CPU Spy to make sure you deep sleep when screen is off. I also use Lux app to manage screen brightness. I disable notifications and auto updating/polling for apps I rarely use.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wiseguychacon (Oct 23, 2011)

I use the pimp my ROM mod. It has some nice battery tweaks and I literally stream 2 hours straight Pandora on 4g and only lose 2%. It also has fantastic idle too. Plus there are some other great teaks and add ons too. Its developed by androidguide.fr. here is the link to his thread. He says is OK to link to it.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1908269

Hope it helps you guys out.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Same as Goose - can only use my phone at certain times for security reasons.

I roll with auto brightness always. Leave LTE on always. Only use WiFi when I lose my signal. Lol. I've got 2.5 hours screen pm right now and 16 hrs in. Had to plug it in a bit ago at about 20%. I'll take it. Small bump charges in the car on my short breaks.

So at the end of a 8-9 hr work day, I'm usually at 20-30% from starting in the low 90's. It's sleeping like a champ the whole time. All Google services set to sync, as well as FB and Hax.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Just got mine last week and I can tell the battery with an aosp rom is slightly better, not a huge difference though. Been lasting 12-16 hours on HSPA+/wifi at work and LTE/wifi at my house.


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

TenderloinShadow said:


> hmmm... that's two people so far who have said cm10 is great with battery. I love my AOKP tho... can anyone else chime in on this?


AOKP should get relatively the same same life since its based on cm.

Somebody randomly flipped the 4g switch in my town today so I will be able to see how much 4g effects battery life now. All of my good battery life has been on 3g.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Just got mine last week and I can tell the battery with an aosp rom is slightly better, not a huge difference though. Been lasting 12-16 hours on HSPA+/wifi at work and LTE/wifi at my house.


I don't think you ran TW long enough 

Battery life on TW is amazing....

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm on liquids rc5 with 4g and I get typically 12 to 15 hrs. I use the phone as an audio player plugged into my work trucks auxiliary jack all day only pausing it for an hour or less between jobs. Ill occasionally jump on rootzwiki and xda to check things out for a minuet or two and the occasional text/ phone call. I haven't done anything major or tweak anything from the rom except clock it 1800 and enable fast charge.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> I don't think you ran TW long enough
> 
> Battery life on TW is amazing....
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I was thinking the same since I remember she said she got it, rooted it, threw AOSP on it pretty quickly. Can't make an honest comparison at that point lol.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I was thinking the same since I remember she said she got it, rooted it, threw AOSP on it pretty quickly. Can't make an honest comparison at that point lol.


Not her fault, man. She's a woman....

Kidding, Spaz!









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

Eclipse 2.1- stock kernel- Underclocked 1240- interactive/conservative-> yields the same battery life I was getting on Touchwiz...20-24hrs w/ 3.5-4hrs screen on. LTE/GPS/Data Sync all on.


----------



## otis_bartleh (Feb 2, 2012)

Running BAKED BB5, leankernel 1.4 exp1 at 384-1512 on interactive (even ran at 1900 for a bit), I'm getting a little over 4 hours screen time and 1 - 1.5 days overall with some good usage. 4G and sync on the whole time except while sleeping. I'm pretty happy!

And autobrightness without customizing the levels...


----------



## rotorocker (Aug 17, 2011)

running AOKP build 5, just installed KT747 3.0.46 with ktoonservative gov, will report back any changes.


----------

